# Daisy



## hrselady

Ok i'm nervous and scared.. but she went from a non existing bag to a "B" cup. I have made the vet aware of it (which he just laughed at me.. and said if i needed him to call). I have a foaling kit in the barn.. ready. I have read and talked to 100's of people about what could go wrong and think I have it all down. If i'm like this when my donkey goes to have it.. I am going to have to be committed when my kids are old enough for families of their own... lol

Any last minute things anyone thinks I should know?? Other than CALM DOWN.. lol I know it could still be awhile.. but to know its impending!!!


----------



## jdomep

WOO HOO - well atleast you know she is getting closer.

Our Gracie (twice) went from nothing to a B and stayed at a "B" for 2-3 weeks then jumped to DD and gave birth within 48 hours.

Annie on the other hand went from nothing to a "B" and gave birth 3 days later and we never ever saw a change until she had the baby




:

So you are still in the waiting game


----------



## jdomep

If you never saw it I have a great little birth story of my Vernon here:

http://www.ccminidonks.com/vernbirth.htm


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Now all this whole forum needs to do is wait for the birth announcement...and of course pictures to go with it. :bgrin Your doing good, just remember to breath and try to stay calm. Do you have the book "Blessed are the broodmares" ? Its a excellent book to have in the barn with you ...just in case, and have the pages bookmarked for a emergency. I like this book better then my donkey book! Corinne


----------



## tifflunn

And????? How is Jenny Stare going?????


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]come on Daisy...we're waiting to see that little baby... :lol: ...Nikki :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## hrselady

OOOk .. here we go.. lol

This is Daisy Tuesday.. (14th).. her none at all went to this.... (she was letting me feel her and check it)






Then here she is on Thursday (16th) ... would not let me touch her to check her AT ALL!! )






Then here she is this morning (17th)






Still WILL NOT let me check her!!

Not sure if she is a maiden or not.. no background on her AT ALL !!! I am familiar with the norms on horse births but not donkeys. She is looking normal? Don't really know what I'm trying to ask her so any imput would really really be appreciated!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

all i can say is wow she is growing fast! not sure about "normal" because i have only had one foal so far... but maybe you will have my good luck - once i actually POSTED pictures of Taffy's udder on the forum, it was only a few days and we had a foal



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

That bag is filling up fast :aktion033: I/ve been checking on here during the day to see if you have "PROUD BABY"



: pictures posted. COME ON DAISY, your keeping a whole forum waiting.



: I only had one and she was a maiden, she filled up fast and then the wait was on...for another 5 weeks!  :no: Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

:aktion033: She is close Mendy



:

Wow...you should win the award for "BEST" udder pics ....those are great :aktion033:

Oh...I know you are nervous .... I was a sleepless wreck with all my births and only got to attend 2 out of 7



:

They are so sneaky .... look for restlessness. My girls always looked like they were looking for something. But that is not true either  Our last birth was shortly after we left for work .... we came home 2 hours later to get some parts and there was Zepp ...he was pretty well cleaned up by then too. That morn before we left Fawn (mom) was acting COMPLETELY normal....braying to get our butts out there to feed her and chowing down her hay like normal.

LOL...just remember when you wake up and find your new little one tomorrow



don't forget in all the excitement to iodine that cord



:

Can't wait to read about the new baby...how exciting !!!


----------



## jdomep

:new_shocked: OMG she is REALLY close ! I hope you have a baby to report soon :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

...and dont forget to iodine those little footsies too, bacteria can set in thru them. I ALWAYS spray the cord and the bottom of there hooves. Ce


----------



## hrselady

Nothing new this morning



.. I knew last night was it.. lol She was biting at her sides and stomping her rear hooves.. even made a few circles in her stall.. she even came up and put her head on me and followed me around her stall wanting me to pet her.. but nothing yet!! She'll have it when all this lack of sleep finally catches up with me.. lol There is no change in her bag... but the area right before her bags ( for the life of me right now, i can NOT remember what its called) is really full.. adding a pic that somewhat shows the area and how full it is.











Should I be concerned that one is bigger than the other?? I can take more pics to show.. she doesn't mind the pictures being taken.. she just WILL not let us touch them!! Plus the fact that she wasn't touched before we got her.. I do NOT push myself on her.

Well today being Sunday the 19th of August, Our girl Daisy is now back to a "B" cup. Any thoughts guys? GRRRRRR


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Is Mendy out in the barn taking *lots* of pictures of Daisy having her baby



:



:


----------



## hrselady

No baby yet



but let me ask ya'll a question... today when she goes to urinate.. she winks and its red!! Her belly has dropped to the point you can see her spine.. Her urine has went from white to a yellow color and not alot at a time. Her vulva seems alot more relaxed today too (almost looks puffy)

Should I be concerned? Is this maybe early signs of foaling? I am keeping up with dates.. pics.. and everything!!

And I can NOT thank ya'll enough for helping me and Daisy through all of this!! lol


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

The day before Buuny had Fawn...she had a watery/pink discharge.

The drop in her belly and loose crotch is all great signs for a delivery VERY soon...

VERY, VERY soon



:

Is this her first time?


----------



## jdomep

:aktion033: the baby and Abby can share today as a birthday  She is very close...


----------



## tifflunn

How is Miss Daisy doing today? :bgrin


----------



## hrselady

We are still waiting.. her bag had went back down to a "b" until today and I see a difference again..

This was 2 days ago..






Today






side view from today... she is leaning on one foot in the pic. When she stands straight you can really see where it looks like she only has half a belly.






rear shot....






I am almost thinking she is going to just raise it where it is.. lol


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Poor thing ....it hurts looking at her :no:

She has dropped .... and ready...you can tell by the indents on each side of the base of her tail.

Has her crotch loosened up more ... it does get drastically loose prior to foaling.

When is the next Full Moon



:


----------



## hrselady

She is very very soft on each side of her tail bone.. and her crotch is also loose. To me some days it looks swollen and has enough "extra" on the sides to make another one. She actually brayed this afternoon for the first time. She has also laid down and rolled more today than she ever has. I put her up at night and have her a small enclosure where she can come in and out of her stall during the day. Keep in mind, this jenny was untouched until we got her a few months ago. Now she is a big baby and expects attention when you are anywhere near.


----------



## jdomep

hrselady said:


> She actually brayed this afternoon for the first time. She has also laid down and rolled more today than she ever has. I put her up at night and have her a small enclosure where she can come in and out of her stall during the day. Keep in mind, this jenny was untouched until we got her a few months ago. Now she is a big baby and expects attention when you are anywhere near.



Funny that is exactly what our Gracie did (execpt she her bag only looked like that for 12 hours) We got Grace on 8/8/05, and she was all alone and never been touched but she seemed happy to be with us but she was very stand off-ish until about 9/8 then she wanted to be loved and scratched all the time . She NEVER brayed and on 9/15 we were in the barn and we heard the funniest little pitiful bray and by 8pm her tail area was mush and we put her on camera - she had Vernon by midnight




: BTW he inherited her pitiful squeaky bray LOL


----------



## hrselady

Pics from today... I could write a book after this one.. lol

Today the sides of her belly are even soft.






She laid down to roll in some dust.






looks loose to me.. what do ya'll think?






Her response when I told her she had to hurry up and have this baby already...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

hrselady said:


> Pics from today... I could write a book after this one.. lol


[SIZE=10pt]Mendy, you write the book... I'll buy it :bgrin (newbie here). You are great with the pictures :aktion033: I love the one where she is rolling on her side and her ears are laid back... and the braying pic too. Bless her heart! Tell her we're all pulling for her



: ... and waiting for the news :lol:  [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Those are the BEST pictures :aktion033:

Ce...we need to archive these pics .... the forum is asked SOOoooo many times about Udder/Bra size



:

Wow...her crotch is Loooose ! !!!!!

The only thing that I see that has been different with my girls on the 3rd pic down ..... looking at the udders  Their bag was a bit fuller. But that doesn't mean anything though??



: They are all so different!

By the look at her loose crotch....my girls would be foaling in the next 24 hours.

I absolutely LOVE



: the last pic......lol....that says it all



:

Poor Thing!!!

How is the weather...is it going to be comfy birthing weather ??

I can't wait to see pics of the little one...I hope you get to attend the birth...you take great pics



: and Daisy isn't afraid of the camera & flash



Do you see much movement of the baby? they usually slow down prior to birth too



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

[SIZE=12pt]...lol... I will pin this post, for everyone to see Daisy's udder. If she is rolling alot more, she is getting the baby in position to be born. DOnt you just love jenny stare :bgrin :lol:



:



: Come on LIttle Miss Daisy...we're W..A..I..T..I..N..G I just know she will have it tomorrow because I will be gone and wont see the pic till later afternoon.



: Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## julieb

[SIZE=14pt]This beats any soap opera...... everyday i go to the computer thinking she has had to have had the lil one by now.....gosh what a nail biter....... all of your pics are soooooo good, cant wait to see the baby.......i am happy she has a good home now.....hang in there Daisy



:[/SIZE]


----------



## hrselady

Last night was NOT the night



... updated pics are on the way... batteries went dead in the camera



But they are charging!!! LOL

I figure she'll have it this Saturday morning because I have had this "yard sale" thing planned for months with alot of my family and friends. I'll have to be up and gone by 5:30 a.m. If she shows any signs that morning.. they are going to have to do it without me for a little while.. lol


----------



## tifflunn

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: Well was it this morning????? :bgrin


----------



## VerticallyChallenged

This is the first place I came to today also!!

Angie

:aktion033: :new_shocked: :lol:



:



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

I checked last night...nothing, I checked this morning, nothing..I'm heading out to the fair now, so Daisy, why dont you surprise me and have it by the time I get home? PLEASE, your keeping all of us in suspense. Ce


----------



## hrselady

Well... still no baby 

here she is ... 2 days ago (Thursday)






and here she is today (excuse the pic.. daughter had to take it for me, I was busy busy.. but had her running the camera over and taking a few pics and checking on her all day)






I am not seeing much of a change in her.. other than her bag seems to be getting a little bigger every day. No restlessness or any other sign


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

:aktion033: LOL...I think we should call in the animal "Physics" ?

[SIZE=14pt]*OR*[/SIZE] ...Ce needs to go on mini vacation





* the bag does look fuller today



:


----------



## hrselady

I can honestly say this is the ONLY animal that has kept me up this many nights.. my husband gave up on her last week.. he's sleeping good EVERY night.. lol My daughters birthday is Tuesday and thats the night of the full moon too.. maybe she can get a birthday surprise!!

She has had every sign of birthing at least 3 times in 2 weeks.. then they fade away for a day or two... and then we're back at it again.. lol

I've started calling her "crazy daisy".. she looks at me crazy when I go in there at 1:30 and 4:30 and back up at 6.. lol


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

How is the Crazy Daisy today?

How is Crazy Mendy today



:


----------



## VerticallyChallenged

Any news????


----------



## RJRMINIS

Just curious, can you get any liquid from her udder and if so what does it look like, mine always have clear to yellow/amber colored sticky, and then when it changes to skim milk looking they are really close, right now I have a jenny that is waxed and her milk is so white it is like pouring it out of a gallon of milk. So should be soon(although I had one go 48 hourse like that!LOL) She has had the white milk since last evening.

Hope she goes soon, I know the waiting game is not fun!



:


----------



## hrselady

Well no new baby



...

She will NOT let me see if she has milk or not (actually fear for my life when I attempt it). She'll come up and love on me and want me to pet her.. but go for that utter and its on!!

Here are a few pics of her today!!
















I was concerned for a few days because I saw NO movement at all.... but today, it was dancing!! Excuse the wet back in one of the pics.. it rained here today for the first time in over a month.. I let her go play in it a bit.. the horses were enjoying it too!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

:aktion033: She's getting a little bitchey .... that is a good sign



:

I am sure baby can't wait to burst out



:


----------



## hrselady

I'm seeing very little change in her bag over the days.. but seem to be noticing a slight belly change though. She's staying in her stall more .. full moon's tonight.. keep your fingers crossed.

Pics from this morning..


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I'm hooked now too!! I can't wait to see her baby. Great udder pictures too. Where do you position the camera to get such perfect shots?


----------



## hrselady

My camera has a red light that comes on when its in close proximity to the subject in the frame. I place the camera under her belly and just watch for where the red light shows up. And wa la .. lol I have bad knees and its hard for me to get down and actually see them.. so the camera is my eyes too.

When she wasn't letting us touch her, she would let me at least put the camera under her belly. She's never been scared of it. Now she trusts me enough to rub all over her.. head included (but not nose and not udder). She lays down with me in there and does come up to me for rubs.

When we got her.. she was terrified of EVERYONE and everything. I felt so bad for her!! But she never attempted to hurt us.. she was actually be turned from us and kick. Just to let us know she could if she wanted to. But I never pushed her and let her back off if she felt threatened.. she's pretty much came around to us on her own.


----------



## RNR

Oh man I can't beleve she still has not foaled! OF course I am still wating too! But I don't have near the udder you have!

Hang in there!

RNR


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Neat camera! Mine doesn't do that and I get really crappy shots. She looks dropped in the belly today. I hope she follows the full moon thing for you. tee hee. I have a mare here that might be pregnant. She is a little too wild to palpate and we don't have anyone with an ultrasound up here. I have been watching forever like you. For 3 days now she has been grouchy and walking around pushing her back feet into her belly. No udder though.




These animals can drive you nuts if you let them!!



: I hope to see pictures of your new little sweetie real soon!!!


----------



## hrselady

Are ya'll as tired as I am? lol I'm not seeing any change in her at all over the last few days.. but here are a few shots from today.. even of my assistant observation crew.

Look at how bad she is being pulled down right now..






Is this a belly or what?






Last but not least.. my assistants doing what they do best!! (they stay under my chair when I'm out there)











its actually 2 brothers.. here they are in our big horses stall.


----------



## RNR

WOW that is what I call Hollowing out with my goats!! She has to be getting close!

RNR


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I really hope she foals for you soon. She sure is looking dropped. Poor sweetie!! LOVE the kittens!! They are just so sweet!! Sleeping in all that hay! Cute!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows

How is Miss Daisy today? I check in regularly to see if there are updates on her. I hope all goes well!!


----------



## hrselady

We're still waiting.. bag hasn't changed.. I see it move every once in awhile. I'm just watching for any change that may say.. its on its way.



: :ugh: I NEED SLEEP.. lol


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Well, you know that is how you get her to foal. Fall asleep! :bgrin I went through that for months only to find out my mare wasn't even pregnant!



: She looks like she will have that little cutie real soon though. hang in there.



: And thanks for updating us.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=12pt]Well :lol: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]is Miss Daisy holding out for Labor Day ??[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]sounds good to me



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## hrselady

I'm hoping for tonight.. but then again.. i've been hoping for almost 3 weeks.. lol I can tell a difference in her bag today, but without being able to see if she has milk or even feel of them.. i'm no closer to being able to tell today than I was 3 weeks ago  COME ON DAISY!!! :ugh:


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]I didn't see his pinned here



: ...come on Daisy... :lol: ...Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## RNR

Come on Dasiy! We want to see your baby!   

ANything this morning!!

I have a mare carrying our first MUle baby and she is also driving me nuts!  

RNR


----------



## hrselady

No baby today, but I do have a question for the ones that have gone through this. She let me feel her bag today and its hard.. is this something I should be concerned with? She would not let me see if there was milk or not, I felt special just being able to put my hands on them.. lol

She did let us see what was in her bag.. its clear and sticky.. so its still in the oven cooking.. I can almost hear the timer going off.. lol


----------



## PaintedMeadows

A tight bag is a real good thing. Clear and sticky is good too. She is getting really close. Also congratulations on her letting you touch! Another wonderful step for you!! I can't wait to see that baby!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows

How is Daisy today? Can we see more pictures?


----------



## hrselady

She's still holding in that baby!!! But i'll run out there and take some pics from today.. She only let me check her bag that one day... She knows what those back feet are for, that's for sure!!

here's her bag right now..














looks like something out of a madonna video. :risa_suelos:

Here's her belly right now..











and here's her belly and her bag..






close up..


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

:aktion033: These are the BEST pics :aktion033:

she is SOOOO ready

BUT ? if I had to guess at anything ..... I would think her nipples need to get fuller and the surrounding Udder area.... making more of a bag??



:



:

just a thought?

she is SO ready :aktion033:


----------



## hrselady

This coming up Tuesday will be 4 weeks since she bagged up.. And I have seen every size bag known to the animal world in those 4 weeks.. lol We went from small A to big B to DD back to B down to A back up.. lol She's killing me.. lol I am sooooo ready for this baby.. so I can sleep soundly again



:


----------



## jdomep

Come on Daisy! You have SO many anxiously awaiting your baby's arrival :lol:


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Thanks once again for the great pictures!! I hope she foals real soon for you. Those really do look like a Madonna video! :bgrin Too funny!! I think they will fill out more too but who knows with these gals. They like to keep you guessing! :lol:


----------



## hrselady

Ok I go out to check her this morning.. she is trying to kill anything that comes into her pen.. including me. When she walks you can hear water sounds and see the pink in her vulva... she's had loose stool and seriously turned into a true B*^ch. I can't believe her anger.. she'll act like she's going to walk up to you.. then pin those ears back and run at you.. then swing around to kick. Almost took out one of our kittens. She is very restless and seems to be sweating.. which is something i have never seen her do.

This is the only picture she let me take of her today before the brutal attempt at my life...


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I say baby before supper time!!!! Yippee :aktion033: Please keep us updated!!! Will this be your first donkey baby? They are just the cutest!!!



:



:


----------



## hrselady

She had it !!! She went down for good at 11:40 and he was born completely at 11:58. Check the forum for lots of pics of it.. here's a quick little pic :bgrin











I dont want to stress her and go in just yet.. so i'll keep everyone up on what it is.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
[SIZE=18pt]Congratulations !![/SIZE]
I'll go check out the main forum for more info
*[SIZE=12pt]What a cutie!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## GlacierRidge

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## DeAnna W

Mendy,

CONGRATULATIONS !!! :bgrin

This was great! I just got in on this and I couldn't stop, how exciting. Was so glad you saw movement after so long. Hey~ nice boob shots. What a cutie. :aktion033:

DeAnna


----------

